# Manual Focus



## jaxx419 (Mar 3, 2012)

Well, my AF decided to poop out on me for no apparent reason and I need to send my 35mm 1.8 prime to Nikon to get repaired. I was planning a trip to the Dallas arboretum later this month and don't want to risk not having it back in time so I'm practicing with manual focus.

Is the in-focus indicator on my Nikon d5100 pretty accurate for me to go off of or should I worry about adjusting after I see that it's in focus (according to the little focus dot)? I don't want to rely/trust my eyes either!


----------



## MTVision (Mar 3, 2012)

jaxx419 said:
			
		

> Well, my AF decided to poop out on me for no apparent reason and I need to send my 35mm 1.8 prime to Nikon to get repaired. I was planning a trip to the Dallas arboretum later this month and don't want to risk not having it back in time so I'm practicing with manual focus.
> 
> Is the in-focus indicator on my Nikon d5100 pretty accurate for me to go off of or should I worry about adjusting after I see that it's in focus (according to the little focus dot)? I don't want to rely/trust my eyes either!



It's accurate. There is also a rangefinder mode for manual focus. I can't remember exactly how to set it but it's in your manual. I think - if you go into your menu and just look around you'll find it. I know it's in the same place as where you'd go to assign different functions to different buttons. 

It works pretty well - I have a full manual lens and I used the rangefinder in the beginning. You get use to it pretty quick. Live view does work really great for manual focus - you can zoom in and adjust until focus is sharp.


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 3, 2012)

MTV -- thanks! I'll get out my manual and read up on the rangefinder. I used to use the manual focus a lot on my old nikon slr but I'm not too sure back then that I even knew if my photos were in correct focus or not! I was just a kid and adjusting the dial made me feel like more of a photographer!


----------



## cepwin (Mar 3, 2012)

jaxx...I have the D3100 which (I just checked the manual) doesn't have an in focus indicator.  My "go-to" lens lately has been a lovely Sigma 28-80 that doesn't have AF so basically I try to find something to focus on (a line, writing, etc) and just try to get it pin sharp. Obviously if you're shooting at a low f-stop the DoF will be small so you have to be very careful what you're focusing on.  I've found it's not as difficult as one would think.


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 3, 2012)

Cepwin-- I played with a friends 3000 before I bought my 5100 and I thought it had a focus indicator... It's a dot in the viewfinder and makes a beep. Unless that doesn't mean focus.... I thought the 3000 had one and the 3100 should too? But maybe not. 

Thanks for the MF tips!


----------



## cepwin (Mar 3, 2012)

You're very welcome! humm...I'll have to check again...I went to the "manual focus" page in the manual and they didn't say anything about it.


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 3, 2012)

Might be in the auto focus page. If you manual focus with the shutter half down it will show you the focus dot like it does in AF. I don't think it will show it without holding down the shutter button.


----------



## MTVision (Mar 3, 2012)

cepwin said:
			
		

> You're very welcome! humm...I'll have to check again...I went to the "manual focus" page in the manual and they didn't say anything about it.



It's a little green dot in the left corner (I think) of the viewfinder. It's there with autofocus as well as manual focus. Next time you use it look for the green dot....


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 3, 2012)

Should beep too unless there's a setting to  make it silent.


----------



## cepwin (Mar 3, 2012)

Just took the camera out and tried it....Didn't see any green dots, any beeps.  It does have an electronic rangefinder that I need to read about.  That supposedly helps with manual focus.

Update:  Looked up the rangefinder and you can turn it on and the exposure indicator can be used as a focus indicator....(reference manual pg 144)  There is a beep that can be turned on when AF is being used...didn't indicate that it applies to MF.   I'm going to have to try the rangefinder.


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 3, 2012)

What happens when you hold she shutter button half way down?


----------



## MTVision (Mar 3, 2012)

cepwin said:
			
		

> Just took the camera out and tried it....Didn't see any green dots, any beeps.  It does have an electronic rangefinder that I need to read about.  That supposedly helps with manual focus.
> 
> Update:  Looked up the rangefinder and you can turn it on and the exposure indicator can be used as a focus indicator....(reference manual pg 144)  There is a beep that can be turned on when AF is being used...didn't indicate that it applies to MF.   I'm going to have to try the rangefinder.



There is a focus indicator

http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/D3100/D3100VIEWFINDER.HTM

This link has a picture of the viewfinder. On the bottom left corner is a green dot. You will see it when you have focus. It might blink or not show otherwise


----------



## MTVision (Mar 3, 2012)

MTVision said:
			
		

> There is a focus indicator
> 
> http://www.imaging-resource.com/PRODS/D3100/D3100VIEWFINDER.HTM
> 
> This link has a picture of the viewfinder. On the bottom left corner is a green dot. You will see it when you have focus. It might blink or not show otherwise



It's labeled 2


----------



## cepwin (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes, I'll have to see if that applies to AF only or MF as well.  Man, I have learned a bunch just from this discussion!


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 3, 2012)

Works for me if I hold the shutter down halfway while manual focusing. Soon as its focused there will be a green light. Move the dial slightly and it will go away. Glad it helped!

I'm still bummed my AF is broken.


----------



## MTVision (Mar 3, 2012)

cepwin said:
			
		

> Yes, I'll have to see if that applies to AF only or MF as well.  Man, I have learned a bunch just from this discussion!



It does apply for both. It's definitely helpful!


----------



## cepwin (Mar 3, 2012)

Tnx MT, Tnx Jaxx. I glad we were able to help each other. Good luck getting the AF fixed.  I hear it can take a while so you're smart to hold off until after your trip.


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 3, 2012)

The Nikon support lady said 7-10 days but I have a feeling it will take longer and I have bad luck!!!


----------



## jaxx419 (Mar 4, 2012)

MY AF IS WORKING!!! I turned the dial to the far left and made the shot really out of focus, then held the shutter halfway with wishful thinking that it would focus and it did! Now it's working. I'm going to keep an eye on it but it is working for now. I will still probably send to Nikon to have it checked out.


----------

